# Indian Seat "Restore" Part 1



## tommydale1950 (Jul 3, 2015)

Picked up this early Troxel and starting "resto on it stay tuned...


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Indian Troxel part 2*



tommydale1950 said:


> Picked up this early Troxel and starting "resto on it stay tuned...




Part 3 , maybe later today .Last picture shows extra hardware that was attached to the saddle..Tom


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Indian Troxel resto part 3*

coming along on the resto of the Indian teens Troxel purchased from Scott .thank you again Scott .Chassis paint is next...Tom


----------



## tommydale1950 (Aug 27, 2015)

I was asked about straightening the springs. It was suggested to me  by Joe Buffadi [thanks Joe] to heat them red hot with torch and bend them back into shape , I used long needle nosed pliers and then quenched them in motor oil. worked great..Tom


----------

